# When do female havs go into heat?



## casperkeep

I was just wondering when Jillee may go into her first heat cycle....I am not getting her fixed until Dec.13. She will be eight months old then. I am hoping that it won't be before she gets fixed. What are some of the signs to look for? Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

This totally varies among bitches. I had one that didn't have her first heat cycle until she was 13 months old, but her littermate had her first at 6 months old.

As for the signs, they vary as well. Some bitches bleed first, but others will keep themselves so clean that you won't even notice that. Swelling of the vulva is usually a sign after the blood, but I have a girl that doesn't swell much at all, and another that swells early. 

Does this mean you have decided to not show her anymore?


----------



## JASHavanese

casperkeep said:


> I was just wondering when Jillee may go into her first heat cycle....I am not getting her fixed until Dec.13. She will be eight months old then. I am hoping that it won't be before she gets fixed. What are some of the signs to look for? Thanks a bunch!!!!


I know of some havs that haven't had their first heat until after they're 2 years old. I think they just do what they want to do on this issue


----------



## casperkeep

I have decided not to show Jillee.....it was a hard decision but that is what we want to do.....we just want to enjoy our first havanese....maybe in the near future we will!!!!


----------



## Thumper

Megan,

I understand! I am still very wishy washy about it too, I think Jillee is gorgeous and will be happy just to be with you, no matter what you are doing, showing...or lounging around reading books and eating bons bons! 

Kara


----------



## Gableshavs

Books and chocolate, yum. 

All three of my havs began their first heat at 9 months.


----------



## casperkeep

Kara that was too funny when you said eating bon bons because I am a stay at home house wife and my family teases me about just laying around eating them.....I wish.......between the dogs and taking care of my nine month old twin nephews not much time for eating them!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper

LOL!

Yep...I get teased about that "cliche" w/ lounging and bon bons all the time but is just not true! I stay home, but do alot of work here. I wish! haha.

I never watch TV during the day (it annoys me actually), but I do love the quiet and Gucci keeps me great company. She's playing with her parrot right now  Watching that is better than TV and bon bons!!

Kara


----------



## casperkeep

Yep I am listening to the radio and of course my dogs bark when a tractor or semi goes by.....Jillee does not bark just my other two....I am getting ready to clean my house and all the fun things that go along with that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Then I am going to take Jillee shopping later....she needs a winter coat!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

I got the new petedge yesterday....going to look through it......christmas is coming up!!!!!!!! They have been good so I think Santa may come!!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Goldie went into heat on her 9 month birthday. I AM SOOOOOOOOOOO glad no more heats.


----------



## irnfit

Megan, I saw a doggy Christmas t-shirt that said "Exactly what do you consider being good". I thought that was a cute one.


----------

